# My new $14.00 Accordion



## rayinstirling (Jan 3, 2010)

Just bought it today from Sampletekk at the extra special holiday price. 
So I knocked this short cue up this afternoon.
Also featuring: VSL SE cello, Cinesamples brush kit, and Broomstick Bass Upright

http://www.raymondkemp.com/101/In_Seine_Behaviour.mp3


----------



## Hardy Heern (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job Ray....you really captured the Parisian feel! Mind you it's just as well after having spent all that money on Virtual Instruments. You say that you splashed out $14; just for the accordian! With that sort of spending you'd expect something good...and it was!

Frank
PS...is that $14 fantastic value or what!!?


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Frank,

I really worried about my expensive taste in virtual instruments like this.
After all, I wouldn't pay that much in a gift for my wife though, that would be taking into account the price of NI Kontakt as a platform for the library and the maximum discount from Sampletekk follows spending a few quid over the last year.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 4, 2010)

Fine!

All the best for 2010, Ray!

Gunther


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2010)

how I envy you wealthy people that can afford such instruments... :D . Nice job, Ray, really good timbre, and atmosphere...


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 4, 2010)

Gunther,
May I wish you all that you'd wish for yourself this coming year.
Hmm! I hope that translates correctly for you I better just say "all the best in 2010" back for you.

Rob,
Thanks for the heads up and may I wish you great happiness and prosperity for 2010 and beyond.

BTW does your neck not get sore at that angle while putting all that emotion into your piano playing


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2010)

rayinstirling @ 4th January 2010 said:


> ...
> Rob,
> Thanks for the heads up and may I wish you great happiness and prosperity for 2010 and beyond.
> 
> BTW does your neck not get sore at that angle while putting all that emotion into your piano playing



ha ha Ray, may you and your family have a happy and rewarding year!
As for the neck, just wait to see me doing the exorcist trick with my head... :D 

PS (that's Bill Evans, I'm sure you know...)


----------



## lux (Jan 5, 2010)

This has a lively appeal Ray, that I like


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 5, 2010)

Rob @ Tue Jan 05 said:


> PS (that's Bill Evans, I'm sure you know...)



Where's Tony Bennett? :lol:


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 5, 2010)

lux @ Tue Jan 05 said:


> This has a lively appeal Ray, that I like



Thanks Luca,

I'm really going to have to get my finger out and produce more straightforward 30sec to 60sec tunes and get them out in the marketplace.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 5, 2010)

Great job,

THis to me, sounds like it could slide right behind the right television commercial and really carry it without any dialogue, just visuals and this. I envy you for producing something way outside my normal box of thinking.

E :D


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 5, 2010)

Rob @ Tue Jan 05 said:


> rayinstirling @ 4th January 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




and he held that pose his whole career. I was fortunate enough to hear him play .before he passed. I sat 5 feet away from him in a tiny basement club. He was with Eddie Gomez and it was heaven.


Hey Ray-sounds good, pal. Good to hear what you've done.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 6, 2010)

Studio E @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> I envy you for producing something way outside my normal box of thinking.
> 
> E :D



Hi E,

Thanks for the praise but the only envy I'll get from many here is that I've got a real job that pays the bills without relying on music.

Ray :D


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 6, 2010)

artsoundz @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> I was fortunate enough to hear him play .before he passed. I sat 5 feet away from him in a tiny basement club. He was with Eddie Gomez and it was heaven.
> 
> 
> Hey Ray-sounds good, pal. Good to hear what you've done.



Hi Kevin,

have you moved south yet? 
Scotland has got more ice than Iceland at the moment...and thankfully more money


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jan 8, 2010)

love the title!
great pun!


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 9, 2010)

rayinstirling @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> artsoundz @ Wed Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I was fortunate enough to hear him play .before he passed. I sat 5 feet away from him in a tiny basement club. He was with Eddie Gomez and it was heaven.
> ...



go get some of that money for your music. You should be out there!


----------

